# Starting new Shrimp Tank and transferring shrimp



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey All,

My current CRS/TB tank is starting to cause problems. My params are in check (stable) but I have seen random die-offs every month or so.

Just yesterday I saw a juvie snapped in half and being munched on by 2 shrimp. Poor guy 

Ontop of all this it has been 3 months since my last berried shrimp. I have a feeling it is due to my 1.5 year old substrate. (or may be due to winter? but not applicable to others?) My plans are to setup the 40G as a my new main CRS and after afew weeks transfer them over.


My question is: how do I know if my AS is going bad?/release bad stuff. I cant detect anything in my tests........

New tank will have a lower pH, trace elements added to the bare bottom prior to AS, and be sparsely planted for optimal viewing


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

If Iwere u just start with 10-20gallons after you perfect your breeding skills thats the time to move on bigger tanks.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

My question is: how do I know if my AS is going bad?/release bad stuff. I cant detect anything in my tests........
[/QUOTE said:


> what is your ph anyways?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ph is around 6.6-6.8

I currently have my shrimp in a heavily planted 25G for over a year. 

This 40G will be sparsly planted and focus on the shrimp.

I plan on simply adding Mosura minerals and bacter to the glass bed. Add 3 bags of ADA Africana. Setup a double sponge filter (already established). Setup the the other equip and wait afew weeks with 30% water changes every few days. Using pure RO. Will then calibrate for 100TDS, 5-6GH.

Any advise on how to layer soil? Is using ONLY ADA Africana going to cause me problems? Should I mix it with a bag of AMAZONIA?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> ph is around 6.6-6.8
> 
> I currently have my shrimp in a heavily planted 25G for over a year.
> 
> ...


I dont have any idea how to layer coz im using akadama on my tanks alone with high successful rates of the babies.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You might want to test using just Africana. See how low it makes your Ph first. I read it will make your Ph too low just using Africana that's why I mixed mine with Amazonia.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I purchased all the plumbing for doing a Ugf. Exact concept of Liam from aquarliam.

will mix 2 part Amazonia and 1 part africana

Since my Ugf won't be too powerful with afew inch of matrix ontop I should not have too much issues with wearing soil. Since it will only be and inch or 2 above the matrix....

Excited to get this built!!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

my CRS absolutely love the low ph (5.3). it seems like i always have at least 4 berried at any given time. they are horny little buggers.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

What lights do u recommend for a 36"x12"x20" 40gal

Will have moss and some stem plants


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

36" is always a weird length to do with tube lights because they are an uncommon size. 48 is easy because you can use hardware store bulbs and fixtures and get a 48"setup for cheaper than a 36" "aquarium" fixture.

It comes a lot down to are you good with DIY stuff, building, have tools, do you want a hood, are you going to hang it, does it have to match your post-modern victorian house design? Some people are very picky, others don't care as long as it gets light, etc.

My friends pirahana tank, we got a 3 or 4 bulb bathroom light strip fixture, put in a few CFL's, built a hood out of the 75 sheets of MDF we have in the garage, found a piano hinge and did lighting for a 55gal tank for about $35 with canister filter cutouts, opening hinged top for feeding and waterchange, etc, but that depends if you have tools, wood, and like doing DIY stuff.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Would a Marineland 36" 1 strip LED fixture be decent for moss and shrimp? Cant find too much info on WPG.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I couldn't grow anything with a double bright on an 18" cube. It does work good on a 10 gal though.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, those lights need to be over a very shallow tank to get any growth out of, otherwise they are just a fancy shimmer/moonlight and nothing more.

What kind of budget are you looking it? Take it you're not the DIY kind or person or want a nice looking show tank? Do you have a hood for the tank? Do you want one? Can you suspend lights from your ceiling where you live, etc. Things like that can help people suggestions.

If you're cheap like me, $15 for a 6 pack of bulbs and $10 for some light sockets and I've done lots of lighting on my tanks. lol. If you want to go crazy nuts, you can have a custom LED strip made with Cree LED's and a custom controller to give you a full 0%-100%-0% sunrise/sunset effect and dump a $1000.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I currently have my 30" T5H0 hanging from floor joists in basement.

I do not have a hood, but sort of dont mind the hood idea to help with evaporation...

AI has a good unit for $110 36" T5H0 ... may just go that route ......


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I couldn't grow anything with a double bright on an 18" cube. It does work good on a 10 gal though.


I take it wont penetrate 50cm height  T5H0 so far seems my best bet..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 36 inch tank too...I bought an Odyssea dual pro T5 light and have it sitting right on top of the tank about 5 inch above the waterline. Got mine from AI too.

My plants (moss is unreal) have exploded from this light and the co2.

Im setting up 2 more plant tanks next week and getting a couple more of these lights...just love them. I have mine on for approx 10 hours a day.


----------

